
Flexport is brutally disrupting global trade and international shipping - ijafri
https://flexport.engineering/?
======
ijafri
It's never been done at this scale, because no one until now, took neither
global trade and international shipping as seriously as flexport did in the
silicone valley, partially because it's a complex business and partially
because anyone who knows the complexitites doesn't live in Silcon valley. Some
how Ryan Peterson fits the bill. He is insanely intelligent and knows what he
is doing.

